# Merry Meet & Trick or Treat



## majickmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

New member here from Oklahoma. My hubby should be joining shortly, as soon as he is approved by mods.
We are fantasy freaks and live in the real world only as much as necessary to pay for our illusions. We are currently "playtrons" at local renn faires and plan to be actors next year at OKRF. We used to do RPGs until our group fell apart, but we are collaborating with a former group member on writing a book based on our RPG characters and adventures.
And Halloween (Samhain) - ah, yes - our favorite time of year. We finally own our own home and can really begin decorating. Last year was limited due to my being ill for most of the summer (and us being broke due to my medical bills) but we are building on what we were able to do this year. Ramping up and starting our prop builds this weekend for a haunted graveyard theme (yeah, not real creative but we plan to work on putting our own unique stamp on the thing anyway)...
So anyhow, that's me (us) in a nutshell - or at least an explanation of why I'm here...Look forward to sharing and learning on the forums!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You'll fit in just fine with the freaks here


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Merry Meet...I'm one of the fReAkS Hauntiholik is talking about!! Hello and welcome to a GREAT forum! You'll be able to get tons of inexpensive prop ideas from here, and some fast enough that you can have completed by Halloween, Merry Part.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheers! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi fellow Okie! I live in OKC too. South side by 89th and Penn. We have a couple of people here from OKC. Let me know if I can be of any help. And by the way, wecome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, MM.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings MM! i know how them pesky medical bills can be when the damn hosiptals charge you $5oo just because you sat in their lobby for 15 hours waiting to be seen! thank goodness i have medicaid now. anyway, enough of my drivel. 

welcome to the forum and i know you ought to fit right in here with the rest of us! can't wait to see what you dream up!

oh and i would love to see what your planning for your cemetary!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome! No magic missiles here, just friends!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Majick!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum majickmaker!



Hauntiholik said:


> ... with the freaks here


Hey I resemble that remark


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - we're glad you're here!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome. We've got a North TX/Okie make and take group going, if you don't mind the trip to Dallas.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome Majick, from one RPG'er to another. Nice to hear of another halloween lover joining our ranks.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome - hope yous have a great season!


----------

